
Adam Silver Reveals the Chinese Government Asked Him to Fire Daryl Morey - qjo
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191018/08572043215/adam-silver-reveals-chinese-government-asked-him-to-fire-daryl-morey.shtml
======
bernierocks
If companies take too much of China's money, they can and will use it as
leverage to stifle free speech.

